# Getting annoyed



## JerryP. (Aug 18, 2014)

I too have my share of hate against uber for what they've done to drivers. I too would have loved to see my time and efforts compensated fairly. But Im getting annoyed of seeing the same *****ing and crying everywhere. And specific people keep referencing this site on different websites, threads, and articles. Its like stop. This isn't a movement page. At least not when I signed up. I came here to get some insight on being a driver and what I was in for. I learned a lot! and I also learned that many of you are not willing to drive anymore. Hey I'm on the same boat, limiting my driving and what not. 

I want to be part of a community. We are a small fraction of the vast amount of drivers out there. Some people believe it or not will keep driving no matter how low it gets. I think this forum has gotten infiltrated by people who just want to see uber fall.


----------



## Django (May 5, 2014)

Facebook, reddit, twitter, its all the same. Its not just here. The situation has worsened for drivers, especially in the last month, they need to vent. They are quitting. I think this forum shows the current overall morale of drivers that are communicating on the internet. It has improved since a week ago. There is only so long people will ***** before they moveon.

Also consider using the "ignore" feature!


----------



## ATXsoul (Aug 21, 2014)

JerryP. said:


> I too have my share of hate against uber for what they've done to drivers. I too would have loved to see my time and efforts compensated fairly. But Im getting annoyed of seeing the same *****ing and crying everywhere. And specific people keep referencing this site on different websites, threads, and articles. Its like stop. This isn't a movement page. At least not when I signed up. I came here to get some insight on being a driver and what I was in for. I learned a lot! and I also learned that many of you are not willing to drive anymore. Hey I'm on the same boat, limiting my driving and what not.
> 
> I want to be part of a community. We are a small fraction of the vast amount of drivers out there. Some people believe it or not will keep driving no matter how low it gets. I think this forum has gotten infiltrated by people who just want to see uber fall.


Start your own happy FB page or forum. There is a "Lyft Love" page on FB for only shiny happy people, no negativity whatsoever. Why don't you do the same for Uber if that is what you want?


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Wait- are you complaining that everyone is complaining?


----------



## JerryP. (Aug 18, 2014)

ATXsoul said:


> Start your own happy FB page or forum. There is a "Lyft Love" page on FB for only shiny happy people, no negativity whatsoever. Why don't you do the same for Uber if that is what you want?


That isn't what I want. It just isn't what I saw two weeks ago here. Welcome to the forums btw, feel free to spread the love and joy you are obviously filled with. God knows we all need it here.


----------



## JerryP. (Aug 18, 2014)

Jeeves said:


> Wait- are you complaining that everyone is complaining?


Yes! 'Murica!!


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Yes, we just need a group hug. We are all in this together. Our morale is down and we are pissed at the boss, but there is always something to smile about. We can hope this is a low point!


----------



## JerryP. (Aug 18, 2014)

Oh btw, a true reason to get annoyed...

anyone saw this? http://blog.uber.com/DogVacaySoCal

SO APPARENTLY YOU CAN USE A PROMO CODE WHEN YOU RIDE SO UBER DONATES TO DOGS?!? SHIT HAS HIT THE FAN. Dogs are worth more than the HUMANS making them their money.
Shit I wished I got 5 dollars when the rider entered a promo code. F88k THIS. Now Im mad.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## yoo (Jun 24, 2014)

Yes we are complaining and *****ing for a good reason. If we do not like it we can turn our phone in but MOST of us here started when the fare was higher. Getting hit with this lower commission+$10 phone fee + lowering riders fare hurts our pocket. We are not here to give free service to Uber so that they can be a billion dollar company. 

I look at Uber as Chick Fil A restaurant.l Better service and quality food than McDonalds. Now lets say management at Chick Fil A tells us that they are going to lower our wage to McDonald standards. Chick Fil A still serves quality food but their service will decrease due to unhappy employees.


----------



## TheDudeAbides (May 4, 2014)

It's not just on forums. I took some rides while I was in Seattle and both drivers were extremely unhappy. I think it's good they have a place to vent. There is no shortage of people saying that if you don't like like it get another job. That works for so long. I worked for target for 7 years and it got to be awful until I finally I did quit. This was my better job. I made 11.62 an hour before taxes and was a front end manager all of my performance reviews were excellent. So the point I'm getting at is we can't let these companies walk all over us. The service industry is the new manufacturing industry and I think that if one works hard at hard at something provides great service we should be able to earn a good living. Is this not what at least my country America was all about?


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Not sure you can compare Uber to Chick Fil A. Kind of like comparing Bill Mahr to Rush Limbaugh. Maybe you didnt see UberWEDDING, or know of ChickFil As publicity in the past couple of years.


----------



## JerryP. (Aug 18, 2014)

Yeah I get you. And you are totally right. I guess i am mostly referencing to this site being used as a reference. And a lot of users not even being drivers anymore or never were. They are just here stirring the pot.


----------



## Uber Amway (Aug 19, 2014)

What seems to be the general theme here is that the combination of two things has led to a toxic relationship between drivers and Uber. 
Those two things are decreased fare rates and the ratings system. 
Each of those separately are egregious. But combined, it's a recipe for misery. 

Either uber does not get it which speaks volumes on the intelligence of those parasites. 

Or they do get it but have sold their souls to satan and have no internal virtue in their hearts.


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Wait - are you complaining in your complaining thread about excessive complaining? Uber hugs. Or as Sydney says - Uber love!!



JerryP. said:


> Oh btw, a true reason to get annoyed...
> 
> anyone saw this? http://blog.uber.com/DogVacaySoCal
> 
> ...


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

yoo said:


> Yes we are complaining and *****ing for a good reason. If we do not like it we can turn our phone in but MOST of us here started when the fare was higher. Getting hit with this lower commission+$10 phone fee + lowering riders fare hurts our pocket. We are not here to give free service to Uber so that they can be a billion dollar company.
> 
> I look at Uber as Chick Fil A restaurant.l Better service and quality food than McDonalds. Now lets say management at Chick Fil A tells us that they are going to lower our wage to McDonald standards. Chick Fil A still serves quality food but their service will decrease due to unhappy employees.


I think yoo is on to a very good analogy. I would liken it to In-N-Out and McDonalds. In-N-Out has stuck to a simple model and a simple menu. They have made freshness and quality their priorities. They also treat their employees well and have the lowest turnover rate in the fast food industry. Uber is so infatuated with being the lowest priced, they are ignoring the effect on their quality.


----------



## UberSF (Jul 30, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I think yoo is on to a very good analogy. I would liken it to In-N-Out and McDonalds. In-N-Out has stuck to a simple model and a simple menu. They have made freshness and quality their priorities. They also treat their employees well and have the lowest turnover rate in the fast food industry. Uber is so infatuated with being the lowest priced, they are ignoring the effect on their quality.


Bingo! Hit the nail on the head with deadpan accuracy OC!


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Yes, they are chosing price and quantity over quality. Lyft should take advantage of this. They should raise their standards for cars and drivers and advertise a better experience.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

JerryP. said:


> I too have my share of hate against uber for what they've done to drivers. I too would have loved to see my time and efforts compensated fairly. But Im getting annoyed of seeing the same *****ing and crying everywhere. And specific people keep referencing this site on different websites, threads, and articles. Its like stop. This isn't a movement page. At least not when I signed up. I came here to get some insight on being a driver and what I was in for. I learned a lot! and I also learned that many of you are not willing to drive anymore. Hey I'm on the same boat, limiting my driving and what not.
> 
> I want to be part of a community. We are a small fraction of the vast amount of drivers out there. Some people believe it or not will keep driving no matter how low it gets. I think this forum has gotten infiltrated by people who just want to see uber fall.


We are all going down.
If you prefer going down with a smile be my guest.
I prefer going down while fighting.

I see my posts as a service to open the eyes of drivers and see how bad things have become.
And maybe, just maybe if enough drivers quit we might get Uber to reverse course.

I understand that the chances of that happening is close to zero.
I understand that there is enough driver supply to last years but I have nothing to lose.
I will know at least I tried and that makes me feel better.


----------



## yoo (Jun 24, 2014)

I do not see why Uber cannot create an app where we can use our own phone like Lyft. They have resources to do so. What is the idea behind using their phone?

We can complain all we want and have the drivers turn in their phone but Uber will not make changes from this 2 factors. Only way they will increase the fairs is if it is affecting their own earning. 

From what I have read so far, some of the former Taxi drivers are driving for UberX. They were making good money before all these rate changes but now that Uber has lowered our pay, will former Taxi drivers go back to driving Taxi? 

I'm not sure how this will affect drivers. Yes, some drivers will turn their phones in and they will be replaced with new driver. New drivers will never know how much they could of made before these changes and just accept that current rate is good. They will keep driving. In the end, it seems to me that Uber is just playing waiting game to replace all the senior drivers with new drivers and they are thinking we drivers will just accept this changes.


----------



## Scott V. (Jul 28, 2014)

Uber Amway said:


> What seems to be the general theme here is that the combination of two things has led to a toxic relationship between drivers and Uber.
> Those two things are decreased fare rates and the ratings system.
> Each of those separately are egregious. But combined, it's a recipe for misery.
> 
> ...


Decrease fares... yes. Rating system? It may not be perfect, but I have never had a problem with it. I had a conversation with a manager out of the Chicago office and he mentioned that Uber is aware of time/day differences in ratings and is trying to figure out a way to take those statistical variations into account. Kind of like grading on a curve. Generally, people who get a ride to work are more likely to give a lower rating than someone getting off of work or going out to have a good time.


----------



## Django (May 5, 2014)

Scott V. said:


> Decrease fares... yes. Rating system? It may not be perfect, but I have never had a problem with it. I had a conversation with a manager out of the Chicago office and he mentioned that Uber is aware of time/day differences in ratings and is trying to figure out a way to take those statistical variations into account. Kind of like grading on a curve. Generally, people who get a ride to work are more likely to give a lower rating than someone getting off of work or going out to have a good time.


The influence of a passengers rating on a driver should be weighted by their longevity and rating as a passenger.


----------



## zakk the bear (Jul 8, 2014)

No one is forcing anyone to drive for Uber. if you can make more money doing something else go do it. Independent Contractors are just that: Independent.


----------



## TheDude (Aug 20, 2014)

zakk the bear said:


> No one is forcing anyone to drive for Uber. if you can make more money doing something else go do it. Independent Contractors are just that: Independent.


I am sure there are plenty of people driving for Uber that would do just that, but for whatever reason, can't. Layoffs, in between jobs, career change, family emergencies can all explain why a number of people drive. Despite the ads for recruitment, it's not all giddy young people looking for "extra $ on the side". All that aside, Uber can charge whatever it wants for it's "product". If they decide to flip the numbers and take 80% of the commission, they can(and would), but they are smart enough to know their business model would fail. What they appear to be doing is looking for the equilibrium between paying customers, and paying drivers, and the experimentation is generally on the driver side. That creates hardships and disgruntled partners, and that is natural. Uber expects that, and probably doesn't give two shits about the "good drivers" quitting, as they are signing up hundreds of drivers/day worldwide.

It's puzzling to me why anyone would read though the majority of the rants here and not grasp the reality of the issues. Nobody is crying about not making $100k/year. Nobody here expects to do so amazingly well they can quit their day job. However, the cost of doing this job does not leave a lot left for the driver, and when it gets ravaged periodically, it can be devastating. For many people, they may not have a way out right away.

Uber is hurting them _*now*_. I don't really understand the disconnect.


----------



## zakk the bear (Jul 8, 2014)

Because they are rants and don't grasp the marketplace realities. any driving profession, and I've done about all of them, have amazingly high turnover rates. Delivery, Box truck, semi's, taxi's you name it, if it has four wheels, someone else will be driving it soon. 
I agree that there is an experiment going on. All shifts (or creation) of marketplaces have them. At the same time these same rants are recycled and it gets tiresome. Its important to remember that the Uber model has been around foe a few years longer than UberX. It has worked with Black/SUV for years, and outside of a few tweaks, I think it works quite nicely. 

The nicest way I can put this is just because you have a license, doesn't mean that being a driver and transporting clients for hire is for you. I have taken plenty of rides as a client all over the world, and can count on one hand how many people I would hire to drive, most of them in London


----------



## TheDude (Aug 20, 2014)

Amazingly, you say it's tiresome because there are constantly repetitive comments and complaints, even if it's from new drivers to the forum. I have used forums for a number of things for over ten years, and the only amazingly boring people are the ones who tell others to shut up when they complain about a particular issue. For most of those people(on ANY forum) it is a chance to voice a concern or frustration that for them at least, is new.

Why should they give a damn if you have heard it or are tired of it? And if you needed a bigger hint, this sub forum is called *COMPLAINTS*. I would think that would be a tremendous clue. Since they are so tiresome, why do you read them? If I don't like something, I don't listen, watch or read it.

Give it a try.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

zakk the bear said:


> At the same time these same rants are recycled and it gets tiresome.


If you get tired.... you can always leave.
No one is forcing you to stay and read.

*Touche mon ami*


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

JerryP. said:


> I too have my share of hate against uber for what they've done to drivers. I too would have loved to see my time and efforts compensated fairly. But Im getting annoyed of seeing the same *****ing and crying everywhere. And specific people keep referencing this site on different websites, threads, and articles. Its like stop. This isn't a movement page. At least not when I signed up. I came here to get some insight on being a driver and what I was in for. I learned a lot! and I also learned that many of you are not willing to drive anymore. Hey I'm on the same boat, limiting my driving and what not.
> 
> I want to be part of a community. We are a small fraction of the vast amount of drivers out there. Some people believe it or not will keep driving no matter how low it gets. I think this forum has gotten infiltrated by people who just want to see uber fall.


@JerryP This forum is a resource rich community for Ride-sharing drivers. You can get your questions answered, find out the latest developments in this fast evolving sector, offer your own insights, vent to fellow drivers ...etc!

What this forum isn't is an UberBoy Fan club! The negativity that is prevalent in the posts is thoroughly reflective of the current environment that drivers are facing everyday. Especially Uber drivers!

I have made it an objective of mine to increase this board's membership. I have posted comments in almost every newsworthy Ride-sharing related article over the past few weeks. In these comments I include a clickable link to www.UberPeople.net So any person who is interested will know about this forum. I don't see why you'd be upset about this board getting more exposure and gaining new membership?

And lastly, no active driver wishes demise of Uber. If they are utterly negative in their posts lately it is because Uber has given them ample reasons to feel negative! And if this forum can someday unite and give voice to these drivers, I wouldn't be happier!

Uber On!

CC: @UberSF @Nautilis @SupaJ @Sean O'Gorman @LAuberX @Django


----------



## ATXsoul (Aug 21, 2014)

I personally found this board just as decided to quit driving for Uber, but am happy to have found it. I may be back, you never know. I am still a driver for Lyft, although taking a break while Austin and Yellow Cab's influences are impounding and ticketing every one they can. In the meantime, I am enjoying reading the rants, complaints, annoyances, and actually learning more than I ever could from the once in a while emails and news letters I get from either company.


----------



## Sean O'Gorman (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm perfectly fine with complaining, I'd just like it to come with some perspective. Even if everyone here was making what they consider "good" wages, you'd still have something to complain about, that's why it's a job.


----------



## Jeeves (Apr 10, 2014)

Considering pay has gone more towards the $10 an hour after costs range in most cities; I'm not surprised the amount of highfiving at the water cooler has diminished. It's normal for employees with low paying jobs and no place to moveup in the company to ***** and moan.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

zakk the bear said:


> Because they are rants and don't grasp the marketplace realities. any driving profession, and I've done about all of them, have amazingly high turnover rates. Delivery, Box truck, semi's, taxi's you name it, if it has four wheels, someone else will be driving it soon.
> I agree that there is an experiment going on. All shifts (or creation) of marketplaces have them. At the same time these same rants are recycled and it gets tiresome. Its important to remember that the Uber model has been around foe a few years longer than UberX. It has worked with Black/SUV for years, and outside of a few tweaks, I think it works quite nicely.
> 
> The nicest way I can put this is just because you have a license, doesn't mean that being a driver and transporting clients for hire is for you. I have taken plenty of rides as a client all over the world, and can count on one hand how many people I would hire to drive, most of them in London


Hey Zakk!

Come on Down under and give us a try!


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

I haven't driven for Uber in a few days...i want to take a dump and rub it all over Travis' face, and pee down his throat...he might not be responsible for this, but someone gotta pay for this injustice


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Hey Zakk!
> 
> Come on Down under and give us a try!


I hear Down under the drivers are not so good.
They always sit in the wrong seat.

LOL


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Raider said:


> I haven't driven for Uber in a few days...i want to take a dump and rub it all over Travis' face, and pee down his throat...he might not be responsible for this, but someone gotta pay for this injustice


He'd probably get it filmed, sell the distribution rights and make another billion!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Raider said:


> I haven't driven for Uber in a few days...i want to take a dump and rub it all over Travis' face, and pee down his throat...he might not be responsible for this, but someone gotta pay for this injustice





Sydney Uber said:


> He'd probably get it filmed, sell the distribution rights and make another billion!


Nah! He's prolly into scat!


----------



## UberSF (Jul 30, 2014)

TheDude said:


> I am sure there are plenty of people driving for Uber that would do just that, but for whatever reason, can't. Layoffs, in between jobs, career change, family emergencies can all explain why a number of people drive. Despite the ads for recruitment, it's not all giddy young people looking for "extra $ on the side". All that aside, Uber can charge whatever it wants for it's "product". If they decide to flip the numbers and take 80% of the commission, they can(and would), but they are smart enough to know their business model would fail. What they appear to be doing is looking for the equilibrium between paying customers, and paying drivers, and the experimentation is generally on the driver side. That creates hardships and disgruntled partners, and that is natural. Uber expects that, and probably doesn't give two shits about the "good drivers" quitting, as they are signing up hundreds of drivers/day worldwide.
> 
> It's puzzling to me why anyone would read though the majority of the rants here and not grasp the reality of the issues. Nobody is crying about not making $100k/year. Nobody here expects to do so amazingly well they can quit their day job. However, the cost of doing this job does not leave a lot left for the driver, and when it gets ravaged periodically, it can be devastating. For many people, they may not have a way out right away.
> 
> Uber is hurting them _*now*_. I don't really understand the disconnect.


Well spoken DUDE!


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


>


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

TheDudeAbides said:


> It's not just on forums. I took some rides while I was in Seattle and both drivers were extremely unhappy. I think it's good they have a place to vent. There is no shortage of people saying that if you don't like like it get another job. That works for so long. I worked for target for 7 years and it got to be awful until I finally I did quit. This was my better job. I made 11.62 an hour before taxes and was a front end manager all of my performance reviews were excellent. So the point I'm getting at is we can't let these companies walk all over us. The service industry is the new manufacturing industry and I think that if one works hard at hard at something provides great service we should be able to earn a good living. Is this not what at least my country America was all about?


"Yeah, Well, that's just like...Uhh, your opinion, man."


----------



## midwestuber (Aug 16, 2014)

JerryP. said:


> Yeah I get you. And you are totally right. I guess i am mostly referencing to this site being used as a reference. And a lot of users not even being drivers anymore or never were. They are just here stirring the pot.


I am one of those I believe you are referencing , I go to twitter as much as I can and tell people why I'm not happy with Uber. I bought into the shit, drank the Kool-aid drove for a month, really enjoyed it. Went out and bought a car specifically for doing this. My customers all think Uber is so great, but most also think they are tipping me through the app (as Uber led them to believe) I am trying to educate the consumer to what Uber is like, They change our contracts almost weekly, They lower rates, they start charging out of the blue for cell. Uber has gotten greedy and DOES NOT GIVE A RATS ASS ABOUT US, but at the same time without us, Uber is a useless phone app. My point is to let the consumer see what is going on inside the inner workings of Uber, Let them make an informed decision knowing all the facts. My hope is that by doing this, I can give us, the other half of Ubers success a little more of a voice, As of right now, we have none. That is why I do it. For what its worth.... website is Uberpeople, Not uberdriver .


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

midwestuber said:


> I am one of those I believe you are referencing , I go to twitter as much as I can and tell people why I'm not happy with Uber. I bought into the shit, drank the Kool-aid drove for a month, really enjoyed it. Went out and bought a car specifically for doing this. My customers all think Uber is so great, but most also think they are tipping me through the app (as Uber led them to believe) I am trying to educate the consumer to what Uber is like, They change our contracts almost weekly, They lower rates, they start charging out of the blue for cell. Uber has gotten greedy and DOES NOT GIVE A RATS ASS ABOUT US, but at the same time without us, Uber is a useless phone app. My point is to let the consumer see what is going on inside the inner workings of Uber, Let them make an informed decision knowing all the facts. My hope is that by doing this, I can give us, the other half of Ubers success a little more of a voice, As of right now, we have none. That is why I do it. For what its worth.... website is Uberpeople, Not uberdriver .


Great post, very well said ! Worth reading.


----------



## yoo (Jun 24, 2014)

Since Uber will not educate customers about tipping, we drivers have to educate customers that Uber mislead them about fare including tips. Just inform as much customers as you can about our working conditions and what Uber are doing to us. It might be to late to change their mind about tipping since some of the customers has been custom to not tipping. Atleast we can give it a try.


----------



## fwanklyspeaking (Aug 28, 2014)

yoo said:


> Since Uber will not educate customers about tipping, we drivers have to educate customers that Uber mislead them about fare including tips. Just inform as much customers as you can about our working conditions and what Uber are doing to us. It might be to late to change their mind about tipping since some of the customers has been custom to not tipping. Atleast we can give it a try.


Don't forget to rate non tippers accordingly


----------



## yoo (Jun 24, 2014)

fwanklyspeaking said:


> Don't forget to rate non tippers accordingly


I usually rate all my customers 4 unless if they tip. I wish I can rate them 3 but that would also hurt me because I would never get another ping with that customer. That would hurt my pocket.

5star- tippers
4star- customers who waits for me outside when I get their and nice customer but does not tip
3star- customers who does not wait outside when I get their, nice customer and no tippers
2star- customers who does not wait outside when I get their, rude customer and no tippers
1star- customers who does not wait outside when I get their, rude customer, no tippers and if they make a mess in my car


----------



## fwanklyspeaking (Aug 28, 2014)

yoo said:


> I usually rate all my customers 4 unless if they tip. I wish I can rate them 3 but that would also hurt me because I would never get another ping with that customer. That would hurt my pocket.
> 
> 5star- tippers
> 4star- customers who waits for me outside when I get their and nice customer but does not tip
> ...


Seems reasonable


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

yoo said:


> I usually rate all my customers 4 unless if they tip. I wish I can rate them 3 but that would also hurt me because I would never get another ping with that customer. That would hurt my pocket.
> 
> 5star- tippers
> 4star- customers who waits for me outside when I get their and nice customer but does not tip
> ...


*there


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

yoo said:


> I usually rate all my customers 4 unless if they tip. I wish I can rate them 3 but that would also hurt me because I would never get another ping with that customer. That would hurt my pocket.
> 
> 5star- tippers
> 4star- customers who waits for me outside when I get their and nice customer but does not tip
> ...


I believe that it is Lyft that will not pair you up again with someone who you have rated a 3, or vice versa.


----------



## JerryP. (Aug 18, 2014)

Well, like I stated, I too stand by all the complaints and injustice uber has brought upon us. I have limited my driving to strictly friday and saturday nights. I don't even do morning rush hours anymore. In regards to @chi1cabby , I've personally seen your references to this site on many sites. Personally, you sound like a bitter ex taxi on the way you try to bring traffic to this site. Talking about regulations and bad insurance practices. I've taken note that you do mention the trouble of drivers after the initial sentence but at that point in a readers view it may sound like a taxi backed forum.

My main point of why I was getting annoyed was due to the repeat posts about the same subjects. I was no longer finding new or improved ways of handling situations, rider input on how to cope with the price cuts, or if ridership has either actually increased or decreased. All I read about is "I quit", "I'm turning my phone in", this imaginary driver strike (which if you sign onto the rider app isn't really working as at any given time there is dozens of cars out), or how Uber doesn't give a rats ass about us. They are all proven FACTS, lets move past it and start constructing effective solutions to counter this practice by Uber. Further complaints amongst us isn't making a difference.

On a final note, I spent the morning on the UberLA twitter page. It seems as drivers are beginning to call to confirm for destination and cancelling A LOT of requests. If does happen enough, maybe some change might come forth from it.


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

JerryP. said:


> Well, like I stated, I too stand by all the complaints and injustice uber has brought upon us. I have limited my driving to strictly friday and saturday nights. I don't even do morning rush hours anymore. In regards to @chi1cabby , I've personally seen your references to this site on many sites. Personally, you sound like a bitter ex taxi on the way you try to bring traffic to this site. Talking about regulations and bad insurance practices. I've taken note that you do mention the trouble of drivers after the initial sentence but at that point in a readers view it may sound like a taxi backed forum.
> 
> My main point of why I was getting annoyed was due to the repeat posts about the same subjects. I was no longer finding new or improved ways of handling situations, rider input on how to cope with the price cuts, or if ridership has either actually increased or decreased. All I read about is "I quit", "I'm turning my phone in", this imaginary driver strike (which if you sign onto the rider app isn't really working as at any given time there is dozens of cars out), or how Uber doesn't give a rats ass about us. They are all proven FACTS, lets move past it and start constructing effective solutions to counter this practice by Uber. Further complaints amongst us isn't making a difference.
> 
> On a final note, I spent the morning on the UberLA twitter page. *It seems as drivers are beginning to call to confirm for destination and cancelling A LOT of requests. If does happen enough, maybe some change might come forth from it.*


That change would be not letting us see where they are going...hence we can't pick and choose..i highly doubt Uber will make any change that'll help the drivers, i'm pretty sure soon you will not be able to see the rider's rating when u get a ping...


----------



## UberHick (Aug 17, 2014)

My car now smells of taco bell and dollar store cologne. Its an uber experience. My first pax this morning must have sneezed 20 times on the way to the airport. Uber on bit#%ez!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

JerryP. said:


> Well, like I stated, I too stand by all the complaints and injustice uber has brought upon us. I have limited my driving to strictly friday and saturday nights. I don't even do morning rush hours anymore. In regards to @chi1cabby , I've personally seen your references to this site on many sites. Personally, you sound like a bitter ex taxi on the way you try to bring traffic to this site. Talking about regulations and bad insurance practices. I've taken note that you do mention the trouble of drivers after the initial sentence but at that point in a readers view it may sound like a taxi backed forum.
> 
> My main point of why I was getting annoyed was due to the repeat posts about the same subjects. I was no longer finding new or improved ways of handling situations, rider input on how to cope with the price cuts, or if ridership has either actually increased or decreased. All I read about is "I quit", "I'm turning my phone in", this imaginary driver strike (which if you sign onto the rider app isn't really working as at any given time there is dozens of cars out), or how Uber doesn't give a rats ass about us. They are all proven FACTS, lets move past it and start constructing effective solutions to counter this practice by Uber. Further complaints amongst us isn't making a difference.
> 
> On a final note, I spent the morning on the UberLA twitter page. It seems as drivers are beginning to call to confirm for destination and cancelling A LOT of requests. If does happen enough, maybe some change might come forth from it.


*"Personally, you sound like a bitter ex taxi on the way you try to bring traffic to this site."* I am not an bitter ex taxi driver. If you check out my profile, it says UberTaxi. That means I AM A TAXI DRIVER! AND I DO UBERTAXI!

Please read my answer to your original post. I have clearly stated my motivation for posting comments to Ride-sharing related news articles. I include a link to www.UberPeople.net for the purpose of gaining exposure and membership for this forum.

Perhaps your bias against me and what I am doing stems from my avatar being a yellow Checker Marathon, even though my efforts are aimed at trying to counter Uber's policies that are adversely effecting all UberX drivers.
You may legitimately suspect my motivation: I have previously stated that I had planned on switching to doing UberX. Till I am UberX, my avatar will certainly stay the same, even though people like yourself will be quick to jump to conclusions, before actually evaluating my words or my actions.


----------

